# Ruby, Scooby & Roxie at Fleet Pond



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hope it's ok to show other poodle crosses on here, this is our little Ruby with her best fried Roxie the Labradoodle (7 months) and new friend Scooby the ASD (Australian mini Labradoodle - 3 years old)

All playing around at Fleet Pond in Hampshire.

So here we have Scooby on the left, Ruby in the middle and Roxie on the right










in this one we have Ruby on the left, Scooby in the middle and Roxie bringing up the rear










And in this one, a grumpy swan in the background, Ruby in the middle, and Roxie in the foreground










They had a great time, as did we, watching them run around in their own little pack - amazing how similar they all are.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love the photos. looks like they are having a ball. 

ps we love photos off all dog.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great photos!!! i love all these pups enjoing their time outside!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love pics of dog friends


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look like they're having a fab time .... we love labradoodles too x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks all - it's lovely to watch them all play together


----------

